# Stockholm-Turku ferry with dog?



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

Has anyone done this journey? Looking for any info so we can decide what route to take!


----------



## bee_roll_mandy (Aug 23, 2021)

I take it that no one had then?

Did you end up taking that ferry as i'm looking to do the same journey but am a little unsure where the dog will be able to go to the toilet.. which is a big deal on a 11.5 hour ferry journey.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, sorry.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No answer after 9 years so only fishers will see this one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Contact the company.


----------

